# Bimmer needs anti-roll bar - Kid flips Dad's X5



## stigst3r (Jun 10, 2009)

he wanted to be a stunt driver


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

He's beyond grounded


----------



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

Even if the kid landed on the front wheels, he would have busted up the front end. Time to kick the kid out of the house.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

if the kid is this dumb, i can't imagine how much worse the parents are. apple doesn't fall far from the tree


----------



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

chivas said:


> if the kid is this dumb, i can't imagine how much worse the parents are. apple doesn't fall far from the tree


I wouldn't place the idiocy on the parents. I know two kids that just constantly doing stupid stuff and their parents just doesn't understand where they get their stupid idea. But, I would suspect it's their friends that encourage the stupid behaviors.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow....(just Wow


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I swear I've seen a lot of stuff in my life, but that... was... *awesome* ... but, sorry about your car, man. That... That sucks.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Is this realy BMW news from around the web? Didn't we used to have an off topic section for crazy sh!t like this?


----------



## Gryphon (Oct 11, 2007)

Jever said:


> Is this realy BMW news from around the web? Didn't we used to have an off topic section for crazy sh!t like this?


I must also note, that I posted this in OT, and the subject was different. For some reason my post was moved and the subject line changed. It was "Bimmer needs Anti-rollbar" in OT.

The Google translate plugin has opened up worlds to my insomniac browsing tendencies:thumbup:


----------



## Gryphon (Oct 11, 2007)

Can a mod please move this back to OT where I initially posted it?


----------



## TDanza525i (Dec 7, 2010)

the best thing that kid can do and get the hell out of there and report it stolen lol


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

stigst3r said:


> he wanted to be a stunt driver


:rofl:


----------

